# My new Honda EU6500is



## gd9704 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey gang. I'm new to this forum, but have had a long love affair with OPE.

I'm thrilled to show off the crown jewel of my OPE stable, my Honda EU6500is generator.

I thew together a little review and demonstration of the generator in action. Hope you enjoy the show.

Honda EU6500is generator - YouTube

Nice to meet you all!

Greg


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice to have you Greg!
Thanks for the well done review!


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

As per my knowledge, the EU6500is Honda generator is a super quiet inverter equipped portable generator with 120 and 220 Volt power. And, compared to other Honda generators, the EU6500is is more than 33 percent smaller with a dry weight of only 253 pounds


----------

